# abgesang auf die garmisch classics...



## MATTESM (6. Juni 2005)

http://www.getgoing.de/index_marathon.html

die große runde ist tod, die erklärung ist dürftig... schade eigentlich... 

..m..


----------



## Stolle (6. Juni 2005)

Mich ärgert, daß ich mich schon angemeldet habe!
Die können mir das nächste mal gestohlen bleiben!

Helmut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OrlandoMTB (6. Juni 2005)

Wenn man sich das mal vorstellt:
So kurz vor dem Rennen kommen die drauf, daß sie die Runde um die Z´spitze nicht anbieten können. Sowas muss ich doch vorher klar machen !
Die haben sich bestimmt gedacht, lassen wir das mal so im Netz stehen, damit sich doch noch ein paar Leute anmelden.

Fahre trotzdem die Kurzdistanz, zwecks Wettkampfpraxis und Vorbereitung auf das BIKE-Festival am 11.07. in GAP.

Greets 

Flo


----------



## MATTESM (6. Juni 2005)

Stolle schrieb:
			
		

> Mich ärgert, daß ich mich schon angemeldet habe!
> Die können mir das nächste mal gestohlen bleiben!
> 
> Helmut




ich hatte letztes jahr schon gewettet dass es kein nächstes mal geben wird und offensichtlich nur teilweise recht gehabt. ich wiederhole diese wette, denn so macht man ein ursprünglich guten event wirklich dem erdboden gleich. aus dem "neuen begleitprogramm" ist ja wohl auch nix geworden. im übrigen: die langstrecke wird ja immer noch auf der website als philosophie promotet. und wenn ihr gebucht habt habt ihr das gebucht und nicht die völlig andere route. und damit ist die leistung nicht erbracht. und ihr bekommt geld zurück... wenn die noch geld haben, wovon nicht auszugehen ist...

..m..


----------



## bluemuc (6. Juni 2005)

eine vernünftige darstellung der gründe, auf die der veranstalter nicht näher eingehen will, wäre das mindeste, das den kunden als erklärung für eine nicht angebotsgerecht erbringbare leistung geliefert werden sollte.

wobei zeitige und konkrete information wie auch kundenorientierung noch nie zu den gepflogenheiten dieses veranstalters gehört hat. sämtlich pannen, ob groß oder klein, wurden mir dort jeweils entweder extrem pampig oder gar nicht erklärt. 

auch ich hätte meine wette aufrecht erhalten sollen.... 

sehr schade um eine ehemals schöne veranstaltung.


----------



## Superfriend (6. Juni 2005)

Ich bin komplett sauer. Habe mich für die Langstrecke angemeldet und das Geld schon bezahlt. Auf die langweilige Kurzrunde (auch noch zweimal!) habe absolut keine Lust!
Die Chancen, sein Geld wiederzubekommen, tendieren wahrschienlich gegen Null, oder was meint Ihr?


----------



## Superfriend (6. Juni 2005)

Bei getgiong gehen sie nicht ans Telefon, sondern haben ein Tonband geschaltet. Ich habe nun folgendes an die gemailt, mal sehen, was zurück kommt:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren!
Mit Schrecken habe ich soeben auf Ihrer Homepage von der Streckenänderung des Classic-Marathons erfahren. Der Grund, warum ich mich zu Ihrer Veranstaltung angemeldet habe, war die große Zugspitzrunde, die ich für eine sehr attraktive Route halte. Die alte Marathonstrecke kenne ich noch von früher - ich habe kein Interesse daran, sie zu fahren und dafür Geld für die langwierige Anreise zu bezahlen.
Mir scheinen die Gründe für Ihre Entscheidung unverständlich, schließlich haben ja unkalkulierbare Faktoren, wie z.B. die Schneelage auf der Ehrwalder Alm oder im Gaistal, keine Rolle gespielt. Ganz im Gegenteil: Was Sie auf Ihrer Homepage anführen, klingt nach organisatorischen Gegenbeneheiten, die Ihnen nicht erst eine Woche vor dem Start hätten bekannt sein dürfen.
Summa summarum: Ich möchte Sie bitten, so kulant zu sein, meinem für das Wochenende vorgesehenen Begleiter Holger Simon und mir unser bereits bezahltes Startgeld rückzuerstatten. Das wäre nur fair!
Nocheinmal: Für eine Änderung aus wirklich unvorhersehbaren Gründen (Wetter) hätte ich Verständnis gehabt!
Mit besten Grüßen,
Christian Förster.


----------



## bike bike (6. Juni 2005)

Frage in die Runde:

Das ist doch eine Riesensauerei. Meiner Meinung nach ist das ein völlig neues Paket, das mit der ursprünglich vereinbarten Leistung NICHTS mehr zu tun hat. Daher ist die Anmeldung nichtig, und das Nenngeld muss zurückgezahlt werden, Vertragsklauseln hin oder her (...."der Veranstalter ´behält sich das Recht vor ...blablabl.....)

Zweitens: Wenn wir schon ein so großes Forum haben, wie wäre es mit einer koordinierten Aktion? Dann könnten wir Druck ausüben. 

Es sei denn, ihr seid alle einverstanden mit der neuen Runde .....

Und wir immer gilt: Schnelle Hilfe = doppelte Hilfe ....

Gruß

ein superenttäuschter bike-biker


----------



## tim tula (6. Juni 2005)

bike bike schrieb:
			
		

> Frage in die Runde:
> ...
> 
> Zweitens: Wenn wir schon ein so großes Forum haben, wie wäre es mit einer koordinierten Aktion? Dann könnten wir Druck ausüben.



Also, wenn hier was geht dann bin ich und weiterer Anmelder auch dabei. Irgendwie habe ich aber auch ein schlechtes Gefühl.   Ob die Veranstaltung überhaupt stattfindet?

Gruß TT


----------



## mikeonbike (6. Juni 2005)

jupp, ich hab' auch zwei personen über die lange distanz gemeldet... 2 mal die kleine runde + bannholzerweg finde ich unter aller sau... das hat mich vor jahren schon angekotzt... dann hätten sie auch die auffahrt über die skipiste wieder mit reinnehmen können... 

ausserdem hatten früher die fressesäcke (einzelrundenfahrer) immer schon alles aufgefuttert, wenn ich in der zweiten runde erneut an die verpflegungsstationen kam...   

eine ähnliche email habe ich auch schon an den veranstalter geschrieben. von den besagten trikots haben wir mittlerweile 5 stück...   

gruss mike


----------



## gorbi73 (6. Juni 2005)

Was mir so auf den Keks geht, sind die Aussagen auf der Seite von denen da:


> ...die 74 km (zwei kleine Runden) aus dem Programm genommen, da sie nicht angenommen wurde.


Warum wohl?



> von  einem Familien Fest am Samstag mit Wettbewerben und Schnuppermöglichkeiten abgelöst  Am Samstag abend feiern wir bis mitternacht.


Wahrscheinlich wieder so wie letztes Jahr mit Pasta-Party hinter den sieben Bergen  



> Darüber hinaus sind  Voranmeldezahlen wider erwarten zu stark zurückgegangen, um die Strecke zu ermöglichen.


Können die ja schließlich nix dafür!



> Die Strecke ist allerdings absolut gleichwertig.


Ja ne is klar. Auf der alten sind wir ja schließlich auch im Kreis gefahren.



> Allen denen die alte Version besser gefallen hat - und das waren sehr viele unter Euch...


  



> Weitere gute Nachrichten: Anstelle des ursprünglich angedachten Daypacks den VAUDE nicht liefern konnte, können wir ein ungleich wertvolleres Starterpaket mit einem Bike-Trikot von CHIBA anbieten.


Wäre ja erst das dritte.



> Damit nicht genug: Zusätzlich bekommt Ihr ein hochwertiges ölfreies Körpergel der Firma Care Complex (VK  9,95 !).


Wow! Noch mehr Schrott, der das alles so schön teuer macht, den ich absolut nicht brauche, weil ich nur radfahren will und für den ich jetzt noch dankbar sein soll.

Ich hab zwar Null Ahnung von Marketing, aber wenn ich jedes Jahr kontinuierlich schlechter werde brauch ich mich nicht zu wundern, dass keiner mehr kommt. Dann mit irgendwelchem Blödsinn in den Wuntertüten, der blos unsinnig den Preis hochtreibt und den 90% der Teilnehmer überhaupt nicht gebrauchen können, da es ja recht viele Wiederholungstäter gibt die den Krempel eh schon doppelt und dreifach in die Tonne gekloppt haben, die Leute anlocken zu wollen ist einfach nur schwachsinnig. Tja und wenn dann noch das Tafelsilber, sprich die Strecke, auch noch weg ist...

Falls hier jemand von getgoing mitlesen sollte:


> Jetzt bist Du dran, now it's your turn!


Gute Nacht, an dem Kloß werdet ihr wahrscheinlich ersticken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxmistral (6. Juni 2005)

"getgoing" betrügt Fahrer!


----------



## Superfriend (6. Juni 2005)

Tja, auf meine Mail haben die bis jetzt nicht geantwortet. Und wahrscheinlich werden sie es auch nicht mehr tun. Die verbarrikadieren sich und wissen genau, dass sie am längeren Hebel sitzen. Leider habe ich bzgl. der nun gebotenen Vorgehensweise wenig brauchbares vorzuschlagen. Ein Anwalt wäre nicht schlecht. Von Euch ist nicht zufällig jemand Anwalt?


----------



## bluemuc (6. Juni 2005)

hat jemand noch die zu seiner anmeldezeit geltende ausschreibung? bitte per pn an mich.


----------



## Stolle (6. Juni 2005)

Tja,

hab mir jetzt auch bei getgoing per eMail Luft gemacht und diesen thread verlinkt. Hatte auch Anfang des Jahres bereits wegen der Terminhäufung der bayerischen Veranstaltungen (Tegernsee, Auerbergmarathon Kaufbeuren und Garmisch Classics) eine eMail geschrieben. Haben sich aber nicht gemeldet. Telefonisch war auch niemand zu erreichen. 

Wohne ja nur ca. 15 km entfernt, darum liegen mir die einheimischen Veranstaltungen eigentlich immer am Herzen. Erst als der Tegernseer Veranstalter flowmotion (mit dem ich einen sehr netten Kontakt hatte!) eindringlich auf getgoing eingewirkt hat, haben diese dann den Termin auf 12.6. verschoben. 

Rechtliche Möglichkeiten sehe ich nicht, da in der Ausschreibung ausdrücklich eine Streckenänderung vorbehalten ist, und keine Startgelder rückerstattet werden.    Ich rechne nicht mit einer Antwort von getgoing.


----------



## bluemuc (6. Juni 2005)

nochmal: wenn jemand die ursprüngliche ausschreibung/und oder evtl. prospekte etc. hat, bitte mal nachricht an mich.

ob was geht, sehen wir dann. gucken lassen kostet nix....

dass sich getgoing meldet, bezweifle ich ebenfalls. war bislang nicht stil des unternehmens, sich mit kritik seiner kunden auseinanderzusetzen. aber hie und da gibts ja unverhoffte wendungen.....

eine große menge kritischer mails haben in solchen fällen schon wirkung gezeigt. schließlich ist die veranstaltung noch nicht vorbei.


----------



## bike bike (6. Juni 2005)

> Rechtliche Möglichkeiten sehe ich nicht


 
hmm, das wär ich mir nicht so sicher. Ohne Jurist zu sein, glaub ich doch, dass:

Erstens, als Verbraucher hat man ein generelles Recht zum Rücktritt vom Vertrag innerhalb einer bestimmten Frist (2 (?) Wochen). Dieses Recht kann man nicht ausschließen. Dh wenn´s so im Vertrag drinsteht, dann ist dieser Ausschluss nicht wirksam ...

Zweitens, der Vertragsgegenstand hat sich ganz deutlich geändert, das ist aber wohl Auslegung ....

Wie schon andere hier erwähnt haben, sollte das ein Profi beurteilen.

Gruß + viel Glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gorbi73 (6. Juni 2005)

Das mit 14 Rückgabefrist ohne Begründung gilt im Rahmen des Fernabsatzgesesetzes, da fallen solche Sachen aber nicht drunter. Außerdem hat man mit der Anmeldung den Teilnahmebedingungen zugestimmt und da steht ja drin, dass die Strecke geändert werden kann. Rein rechtlich dürfte da eigentlich nicht viel gehen.
Ich finds halt nur ärgerlich, wie da mit seinen Kunden umgegangen wird. Wenn ich schon einer der teuersten Veranstalter bin dann sollte ich für das Geld auch was bieten. Lieber den ganzen Trikotoderwasweisichfürkrempel weglassen und dafür die Veranstaltung nen Fünfer billiger machen. Oder irgendwelche vollmundig angekündigten Party-Expos nicht vollkommen unsichtbar durchführen. 
Und wenn schon alles schiefgeht: Sich bei den Leuten vernünftig entschuldigen, zugeben dass man sich verzockt hat und nicht alles mit irgendwelchem Wischi-Waschigesülze, das man nicht näher erklären möchte (oder kann) auf andere abschieben!
Trotzdem nochmal schönen Dank an den Veranstalter! Das sollte eigentlich einer von meinen Saisonhöhepunkten werden, aber momentan fehlt mir eh der richtige Drive zum biken


----------



## Miccy (6. Juni 2005)

mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> ausserdem hatten früher die fressesäcke (einzelrundenfahrer) immer schon alles aufgefuttert, wenn ich in der zweiten runde erneut an die verpflegungsstationen kam...
> gruss mike



Sollte das am Sa der Fall sein - also ich in Runde 2 vor leeren Verpflegungsständen (oder werden die dann abgebaut sein?) - werde ich wohl igendetwas zerstören oder verprügeln   

Mal im Ernst: Natürlich ist die Streckenänderung ärgerlich - ich bin auch nicht begeistert - aber was wahrscheinlich uns Fahrer noch viel mehr begeistern wird: Das Wetter...   

Miccy.


----------



## mikeonbike (6. Juni 2005)

Miccy schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte das am Sa der Fall sein - also ich in Runde 2 vor leeren Verpflegungsständen (oder werden die dann abgebaut sein?) - werde ich wohl igendetwas zerstören oder verprügeln
> 
> Mal im Ernst: Natürlich ist die Streckenänderung ärgerlich - ich bin auch nicht begeistert - aber was wahrscheinlich uns Fahrer noch viel mehr begeistern wird: Das Wetter...
> 
> Miccy.



du warst in der vergangenheit einer dieser fressäcke...   wenn ich mich recht entsinne....


----------



## LaraC (6. Juni 2005)

mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> du warst in der vergangenheit einer dieser fressäcke...   wenn ich mich recht entsinne....


die fresssäcke sind doch immer die 1-rundenfahrer   mir tuts wirklich leid für alle die die große runde fahren wollten - allein wegen der psychischen überwindung kurz vor dem ziel in die 2. runde abzubiegen und nochmal da lang fahren zu müssen, würde mich umbringen - tut mir wirklich leid    und haltet die ohren steif - meinen respekt haben alle 2rundler!


----------



## Airborne (6. Juni 2005)

die haben das doch Organisatorisch verbockt! 

- Strecke nicht wie geplant geregelt bekommen
- Goddies nicht ran geschafft

imho haben die organisatorischen kassensturz gemacht und festgestellt das sie das nie und nimmer mer gerissen bekommen. deswegen das Notprogramm   

so wird das nix!

@ Organistatoren
fragt mal die Konkurrenz von Flowmotion die haben im Rottach-Egern ein Topevent aufgezogen   

Torsten


----------



## Duke Lion (6. Juni 2005)

Diese dre%$"!besch`?&/ene*#'udum^°§$berwix+*#r!!!

Ich habe keinen Bock 150 fürs Benzin, 60 für die Übernachtung, die Startgebühr und die Verpflegung zu zahlen nur um an einem Rundenmarathon teilzunehmen!

Wenn Sie den Event nicht wie beschrieben gebacken kriegen sollen Sie die Möglichkeit zum Rücktritt einräumen und das Startgeld erstatten.

Dieses Drecksjersey ist auch so ne Frechheit, gabs letztes Jahr auch und das war Schrott!



(_Das erinnert mich an letztes Jahr als Mittenwald bei der TAC sich mit 7 Jahren Organisationserfahrung als erstaunlich inkompetenter Gastgeber erwiesen hat.
Ich sage nur 5kg Nudeln für 200 Biker...)_


----------



## scooter_werner (6. Juni 2005)

Mich kotzt das Ganze auch so was von an. War bei mir auch als der Saisonhöhepunkt geplant, weil es die letzten beiden Jahre immer mein subjektiv bestes Rennen war - und jetzt so was.   

Ich konnte mich nicht beherrschen und hab dem Veranstalter ne böse Mail geschrieben:

_Liebes Organisatorenteam,

nach dem letztjährigen Reinfall mit dem Festival und der Pastaparty auf dem Berg habe ich Euch trotzdem die Stange gehalten, weil ich die Organisation und die Strecke des Marathons einfach toll fand. Dass jetzt aber so kurzfristig die Strecke geändert wird, finde ich eine bodenlose Unverschämtheit und Betrug am Teilnehmer. Dass der angekündigte Vaude Rucksack durch das besch Chiba Trikot ersetzt wird, von dem ich schon zwei im Schrank habe, passt ganz in das Bild. 

Tut mir leid, dass ich bei diesen Neuigkeiten nicht mehr ganz sachlich bleiben kann. Aber für mich wird diese Jahr definitiv der letzte Classics Marathon sein!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen_


----------



## HansH (6. Juni 2005)

Bin auch genervt. Die Zuspitzrunde war meine Lieblingsmarathonstrecke und jetzt sowas. Und dann bezahl ich für die Fahrt aus Hannover und die Übernachtungen noch viel Geld...


----------



## Superfriend (7. Juni 2005)

Ich habe eine weitere Mail, diesmal mit verschärftem Tonfall, rausgelassen:

Liebes Getgoing-Team!

Erneut schreibe ich Ihnen wegen der heute morgen bekannt gegebenen Absage der großen Zugspitzrunde.

Die Streckenänderungsklausel in der Ausschreibung, auf die Sie sich
sicherlich berufen werden (Sie haben mir leider nicht geantwortet, aber dies
nehme ich nun an) ist im vorliegenden Fall hinfällig. Die Streckenänderung
ist ein tiefgreifender Eingriff in das von Ihnen zum Verkauf angebotene
Produktpaket, das Sie, wie Sie Ihren Anmeldeformularen entnehmen können, als "Traumrunde um die Zugspitze" beworben haben. Die Streckenänderungsklausel ist lediglich auf Fälle sogenannter höherer Gewalt zugeschnitten, rechtfertigt jedoch nicht einen derart schwerwiegenden Eingriff in den Veranstaltungsablauf.

Ich möchte Sie daher erneut darum bitten, die Anmeldegebühr rückzuerstatten
und mir gegenüber kurz Stellung zu nehmen.

Grundsätzlich, das sei an dieser Stelle angefügt, sind rechtliche Schritte
nicht ausgeschlossen. Ich habe heute über das Ihnen bekannte Internetforum
IBC mit mehreren anderen enttäuschten Angemeldeten gesprochen, die ebenfalls diese Vorgehensweise erwägen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Christian Förster

Ich tendiere stark dazu, nicht hinzufahren. Lieber schreibe ich die 45 Euro ärgerlicherweise ab und verzichte ganz, als dass ich auf dieiesen Betrag nochmal was drauflege (Verpflegung, etc.) und an der ganzen Sache eh keinen Spaß habe. Die Forstpisten, die über Hausberg und Eckbauer führen, habe ich auch vor der Haustür. Dafür muss ich nicht zweimal drei Stunden im Auto sitzen und eine Nach im Zelt auf dem Parkplatz pennen!
Allerdings konnte ich noch nciht mit meinem Begleiter sprechen. Mal sehen, was der morgen sagt.


----------



## bluemuc (7. Juni 2005)

guten morgen.

sags noch einmal, aber auch nur noch einmal 

wenn jemand von denen, die sich hier so verständlich ärgern, den ursprünglichen ausschreibungstext hat, bitte nachricht an mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miccy (7. Juni 2005)

mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> du warst in der vergangenheit einer dieser fressäcke...   wenn ich mich recht entsinne....



Nö stimmt nicht, da ich damals nicht ganz so spät nach Lisa ins Ziel kommen wollte, habe ich die Verpflegungsstände links und rechts liegen lassen


----------



## tim tula (7. Juni 2005)

bluemuc schrieb:
			
		

> guten morgen.
> 
> sags noch einmal, aber auch nur noch einmal
> 
> wenn jemand von denen, die sich hier so verständlich ärgern, den ursprünglichen ausschreibungstext hat, bitte nachricht an mich.




Servus bluemuc,

bin im Büro und schau heute abend mal daheim nach. Ich habe einiges ausgedruckt. Weiß aber nicht ob die Ausschreibung dabei war.

Mein Tipp bei sowas - "Google"!!!! Die haben von allen Webseiten immer "Kopien" im Cache. Von getgonig werden leider nur zwei Seiten von Ende Mai gelistet. Ich hab die mal im Anhang beigefügt.

Gruß TT


----------



## tim tula (7. Juni 2005)

Was hält uns eigentlich davon ab, aus der ganzen Sache eine gemeinsame Privat-Rundfahrt zu machen?  Gleiche Zeit, gleicher Ort - andere Strecke  

Klar, der Wettkampfcharakter geht verloren. Aber vielleicht kriegen wir ja eine oder zwei nette Gruppen je nach Leistungsniveau zusammen. Gäbe es da Interesse? Wenn, ja dann können wir das ja über IBC koordinieren.

Gruß TT


----------



## Stolle (7. Juni 2005)

tim tula schrieb:
			
		

> Was hält uns eigentlich davon ab, aus der ganzen Sache eine gemeinsame Privat-Rundfahrt zu machen?  Gleiche Zeit, gleicher Ort - andere Strecke
> 
> Klar, der Wettkampfcharakter geht verloren. Aber vielleicht kriegen wir ja eine oder zwei nette Gruppen je nach Leistungsniveau zusammen. Gäbe es da Interesse? Wenn, ja dann können wir das ja über IBC koordinieren.
> 
> Gruß TT



Gute Idee!

Wenns Wetter einigermaßen paßt und sich noch ein paar Leute melden wäre ich dabei. Bin aber nicht für ein zu lockeres Tempo zu haben, für eine kurze Einkehr unterwegs aber schon   

Gruß

Helmut


----------



## maxmistral (7. Juni 2005)

Nie mehr Garmisch, nicht wenn die Versager von "getgoing" dahinterstecken!


----------



## Röttger (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

falls noch nicht bekannt, 
vom 8. - 10. Juli 05 findet in Garmisch das BIKE-Festival Garmisch-Partenkirchen statt.

Für den BIKE-Marathon am Sonntag, 10. Juli, kann man sich noch anmelden. Drei attraktive Runden und die ESTERBERGALM ist endlich wieder im Programm.

Außerdem wird die Hausbergbahn geöffnet, die im letzten Jahr noch geschlossen war.

bike-festivals.de oder bike-magazin.de bieten Infos und Anmeldemöglichkeiten.

Gruß, Rötger


----------



## tim tula (7. Juni 2005)

Stolle schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Idee!
> 
> Wenns Wetter einigermaßen paßt und sich noch ein paar Leute melden wäre ich dabei. Bin aber nicht für ein zu lockeres Tempo zu haben, für eine kurze Einkehr unterwegs aber schon
> 
> ...



Servus Helmut,

ich klär das mal mit meinem Partner ab und meld mich bei dir. Klar, sportliches Tempo sollte schon sein. Wir haben ja die letzten Monate nur für die Classics trainiert   

Ein Kollege kommt extra aus Hamburg. Wenn das Wetter aber richtig schlecht ist, fährt der gleich bis an den Gardadsee durch und ich spring auf

Gruß TT


----------



## Rockey (7. Juni 2005)

So ein Sch...   
Hab eben erst gelesen, daß die lange Stecke nicht gefahren werden kann.

Ich werd mal versuchen mich auf die Kurz-Stecke, umzumelden. Hab überhaupt keinen Bock die gleiche Runde 2x zu fahren...


----------



## Airborne (7. Juni 2005)

mal was anderes:
Kann es sein das man da jetzt supersteil zum Eckbauern hoch geschickt wird und gleichzeitig andere Fahrer einem bergab supersteil entgegen gerast kommen? 
Wenn dem so ist halte ich das für fahrlässig gefährlich...

@ superfriend
sehe ich genau so -> Startgeld abgeschrieben. man lernt halt nie aus.

Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolle (7. Juni 2005)

Airborne schrieb:
			
		

> mal was anderes:
> Kann es sein das man da jetzt supersteil zum Eckbauern hoch geschickt wird und gleichzeitig andere Fahrer einem bergab supersteil entgegen gerast kommen?
> Wenn dem so ist halte ich das für fahrlässig gefährlich...
> Torsten



Nein Torsten


----------



## Superfriend (7. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe heute mit meinem Mitfahrer Holger gesprochen. Wir haben uns dazu entschieden, nicht zu starten, allerdings trotzdem am Sonntag die große Marathonrunde als Tagestour zu fahren. Natürlich nehmen wir gerne auch noch weitere Fahrer mit, allerdings fahren wir eher gemütlich. Wir sind sonst nicht so die Racer, sondern einfach Tourenbiker...

Also, wer Lust hat, einfach Mail oder Pm senden, ich würde mich freuen!

Beste Grüße
Chris


----------



## mikeonbike (8. Juni 2005)

Röttger schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> falls noch nicht bekannt,
> vom 8. - 10. Juli 05 findet in Garmisch das BIKE-Festival Garmisch-Partenkirchen statt.
> ...



meine meinung, röttger: 

die garmisch classics sind erst so am abkacken, seit upsolutmv meint, sie müssten ihr festival unbedingt vom tegernsee nach gap verlegen...   und von upsolutmv hab ich in den letzten jahren schon hämmer erlebt, da sie die jungs von getgoing waisenknaben... ausserdem kotzt mich bei den bike-festivals (von upsolutmv) dieses megaabgezocke mit eintritt zum festival, orbitant hohe startgebühren ohne besondere gegenleistung (am gardasee haben sie sogar die nudeln nach dem marathon aus dem programm genommen) und zum teil auch die stimmung an... passend dazu verbreitet dann anschliessend die bike irgendwelche halbwahrheiten über starterzahlen und den ablauf des festivals... 

ausserdem haben die jungs von upsolutmv meiner meinung nach mal wieder die streckenführung beschissen gelegt. esterbergalm - gleich am anfang, nachdems erst mal durch die ortschaft ging... !! taktik ist da wohl jetzt schon klar... vollgas bis zur wankbahn und das tempo möglichst noch bis hoch zur kapelle halten, sonst wirst du in den entscheidenen steilstücken schieben müssen, weil hier andernfalls die leute schon am schieben sind und du gleich mit absteigen kannst - ganz hervorragend  - erinnert mich irgendwie an den baustamm bei der bachüberquerung am tegernsee, oder an die tordurchfahrt in st. marino beim gardaseemarathon... ganz toll, wirklich...

gruss mike


----------



## KarinS (8. Juni 2005)

Hi Mike,

stimme Dir da voll und ganz zu!! Die Strecke beim Festival war letztes Jahr schon nicht der Hit aber die von diesem Jahr ist ja total bescheuert..die Auffahrt zur Esterbergalm wird mit Sicherheit ein geschiebe werden es sei denn man ist gleich vorne dabei! Und es regt sich beim Festival ja auch niemand drüber auf das man bei der großen Runde den Teil von der mittleren nochmal fahren muß..dann noch 8 Euro Eintritt fürs Festival..nein Danke.


----------



## Adrenalino (8. Juni 2005)

Sorry, nix für ungut und bitte nicht falsch verstehen aber das muss jetzt mal raus:
Wir alle geben teilweise hunderte wenn nicht tausende von Euros für unsere Bikes, deren Tuning und tolle Parts aus, fahren zu MA`s, zahlen Benzin&Übernachtungskosten, opfern unsere Zeit....und dann mosert ihr rum wegen - entschuldigung . popeligen 8 für den Eintritt. Oh mann. Wenns dafür nicht reicht ->zu hause bleiben!!!
Und niemand zwingt euch in Riva, Willingen oder GAP zu starten, was soll also das Genöle über die Startgebühr?
Ich bin Marathons gefahren die waren kleiner, schlechter organisiert und trotzdem teurer als Upsolutmv.

Also, nix für ungut. Friede!


----------



## mikeonbike (8. Juni 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, nix für ungut und bitte nicht falsch verstehen aber das muss jetzt mal raus:
> Wir alle geben teilweise hunderte wenn nicht tausende von Euros für unsere Bikes, deren Tuning und tolle Parts aus, fahren zu MA`s, zahlen Benzin&Übernachtungskosten, opfern unsere Zeit....und dann mosert ihr rum wegen - entschuldigung . popeligen 8 für den Eintritt. Oh mann. Wenns dafür nicht reicht ->zu hause bleiben!!!
> Und niemand zwingt euch in Riva, Willingen oder GAP zu starten, was soll also das Genöle über die Startgebühr?
> Ich bin Marathons gefahren die waren kleiner, schlechter organisiert und trotzdem teurer als Upsolutmv.
> ...



und?! ist es deswegen richtig? muss man alles klaglos hinnehmen... dich möchte ich als kunden haben   

nein - im ernst... das, was du schreibst ist richtig. normalerweise sage ich auch gar nichts dazu. hier geht's aber grad nicht um die kröten, sondern ums grundsätzliche... und wenn mir dann einer so'n text schreibt bzw. reindrückt wie röttger, dann  nehm ich das erst mal als willkommenen anlass, rumzumaulen...  

gruss mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (8. Juni 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry, nix für ungut und bitte nicht falsch verstehen aber das muss jetzt mal raus:
> Wir alle geben teilweise hunderte wenn nicht tausende von Euros für unsere Bikes, deren Tuning und tolle Parts aus, fahren zu MA`s, zahlen Benzin&Übernachtungskosten, opfern unsere Zeit....und dann mosert ihr rum wegen - entschuldigung . popeligen 8 für den Eintritt. Oh mann. Wenns dafür nicht reicht ->zu hause bleiben!!!
> Und niemand zwingt euch in Riva, Willingen oder GAP zu starten, was soll also das Genöle über die Startgebühr?
> Ich bin Marathons gefahren die waren kleiner, schlechter organisiert und trotzdem teurer als Upsolutmv.
> ...



hallo adrenalino,
sonst sind wir ja immer einer meinung aber:

grundsätzlich sehe ich doch die allgemeine entwicklung : strecken verbreitern, nochmehr leute durchschleusen noch mehr verdienen und immer weniger dafür bieten !!! (warum solls im mtb bereich auch anders laufen als sonst im land )

bsp: früher waren die messen in riva z.b. noch kostenlose verkaufsmessen,wo man günstig schnäppchen machen konnte-heute reine reklameveranstaltungen und das auch noch zu stolzen eintrittspreisen...für mich reine abzocke...und 8 sind halt 8 wobei das früher 8 mark waren...dann 10 dann 15...mal schauen wieweit der kunde das mitmacht, wenn er schon mal in italien ist...ich hasse diese mentalität !!!

ich fahre jetzt seit 1995 so im schnitt 15-20 marathons im jahr und kann also aus etwas erfahrung sprechen...

noch ne anekdote zu upsolut : in riva bin ich noch im startbereich, weil eine welle der profifahrer wegen der ersten 90grad kurve nach wenigen metern rücksichtslos nach rechts drückte ins absperrungsgitter gedrängt worden - dabei riß mir die startnummer ab,irgendjemand hat sie wohl eingesteckt und ich bin auch erst mal weitergefahren, wobei die nächsten30 fahrer erst noch über mich bzw.meine hände und füße und hintern drüber mußten...

der kleine spaß kostet mich nun 70  für den transponder den ich nicht zurückgeben konnte und für den ich unterschrieben hatte, natürlich, wie ich dachte nur für den fall das ich vorsätzlich keine lust auf rückgabe hätte, aber doch nicht in so einem fall, wo ich gar nicht absichtlich die rückgabe verweigert hatte.

aber nix zu machen ...

fazit : nie mehr bei dem veranstalter, sondern bei den "kleinen=rührigen" örtlichen vereinen , die sich echt mühe geben, auch wenn dort dann logistisch nicht immer alles so reibungslos funktioniert wie bei den "großen=arroganten" der branche. (haha)

joe


----------



## Adrenalino (8. Juni 2005)

Das ist wohl wahr. Klaglos darf man eine Vorgehensweise wie bei getgoing nicht hinnehmen. Ist echt der Hammer.
Nach Riva fahr ich z.b auch nur wegen dem MA, der für mich einer der geilsten überhaupt ist.
Warum ich aber nach Willingen fahre.....keine Ahnung....hat wohl was mit Selbstkasteiung zu tun.  

Also bei solch offensichtlicher Abzocke......weiter rummaulen!


----------



## scooter_werner (8. Juni 2005)

Ich muß sagen, die Idee mit der Zugspitztour am Sonntag hat was. Allerdings ringe ich noch mit mir, ob ich die Kohle für den Marathon wirklich so einfach in den Wind schreibe.   

Zu MV gehe ich 100% mit Mike konform.


----------



## Superfriend (8. Juni 2005)

@ Werner

Unser Plan steht nach wie vor. Start so um acht oder neun (hänt von der Anreise ab, wir kommen aus Tübingen). Es hat ja gestern/heute nochmal gut runtergeschneit. Glaubst Du, als Allgäuer, der immerhin näher an den Bergen ist als ich, es könnte mit der Ehrwalder Alm ein Problem geben?


----------



## tim tula (9. Juni 2005)

scooter_werner schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muß sagen, die Idee mit der Zugspitztour am Sonntag hat was. Allerdings ringe ich noch mit mir, ob ich die Kohle für den Marathon wirklich so einfach in den Wind schreibe.



Servus,
mir geht es ähnlich. Lohnt es sich eurer Meinung nach die Goodies von den Classics wenigstens abzuholen? Wenn nicht, tendiere ich im Moment zur Privat-Zugspitztour am Samstag. Das passt mir besser in den Terminkalender und das Wetter soll tendenziell am Samstag trockener sein. Mit kurz-Fahren wird es so oder so nichts bei der Kälte. 

Gruß TT


----------



## Stolle (9. Juni 2005)

Superfriend schrieb:
			
		

> @ Werner
> 
> Unser Plan steht nach wie vor. Start so um acht oder neun (hänt von der Anreise ab, wir kommen aus Tübingen). Es hat ja gestern/heute nochmal gut runtergeschneit. Glaubst Du, als Allgäuer, der immerhin näher an den Bergen ist als ich, es könnte mit der Ehrwalder Alm ein Problem geben?



Hi,

wir sind die Zugspitzrunde am 29.5. abgefahren, alle Wege komplett schneefrei. Hier noch zur Info die Webcam Ehrwalder Alm > www.wetter.com > Ehrwald > Webcam Ehrwalder Alm

Hadere auch noch, Tendenz geht zum Marathon mitfahren...

Gruß

Helmut


----------



## mikeonbike (9. Juni 2005)

ich werd' die doppelrunde auf alle fälle durchziehen. war vor ein paar jahren ja auch kein problem. die auffahrt über die skipiste haben sie ausgelassen, es wird also leichter. trotzdem bin ich nicht wirklich begeistert...

gruss mike


----------



## pastamann (9. Juni 2005)

bin ja kurz davor am sonntag morgen nach garmisch zu fahren, um mir das chaos vor dem start anzuschauen. was meint ihr wieviele leute am sonntag morgen erst erfahren werden, das sie NICHT die zugspitzrunde fahren werden, weil sie nicht auf die veranstalterseite geguckt haben.....

da werden die veranstalter noch mächtig ärger bekommen  . 

wenn ihr euch am sonntag, vor dem start, mit einem großen Plakat "Start Zugpitzrunde / kein rennen" hinstellt, werdet ihr euch wahrscheinlich nicht vor leuten retten können, da da spontan mitfahren....  

wenn ich es noch richtig weis, ist doch ein sportverein aus partenkirchen mit im boot als partner des veranstalters. was sagt der eigentlich dazu?


----------



## MATTESM (9. Juni 2005)

das mit dem plakat hat was.... 

..m..


----------



## Miccy (9. Juni 2005)

Stolle schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> wir sind die Zugspitzrunde am 29.5. abgefahren, alle Wege komplett schneefrei. Hier noch zur Info die Webcam Ehrwalder Alm > www.wetter.com > Ehrwald > Webcam Ehrwalder Alm
> 
> ...



Der 29.5. ist doch schon tiefste Vergangenheit. Schneegrenze liegt wieder bei 1000m. Temperaturen sacken die nächsten Tage noch weiter ab.
Werde mir auf alle Fälle auch die Doppelrunde geben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gorbi73 (9. Juni 2005)

Ich fahr auf alle Fälle, schließlich ist der Mist schon bezahlt und ich will wenigstens wissen, für was ich den ganzen Winter auf der doofen Rolle rumgeeiert bin. Auch wenns mir absolut nicht schmeckt...


----------



## Rockey (9. Juni 2005)

Ich fahr auf jedenfall auch mit - allein schon wegen der Kohle. Allerdings hab ich mich auf die Kurzstrecke    umgemeldet.
Auf zweimal die gleiche Runde habe ich keine Lust


----------



## bluemuc (9. Juni 2005)

pastamann schrieb:
			
		

> bin ja kurz davor am sonntag morgen nach garmisch zu fahren, um mir das chaos vor dem start anzuschauen.




wenn du ein stück weiter als kurz davor bist, sag bescheid....  aber vor abfahrt, bitte.


----------



## tim tula (9. Juni 2005)

Servus bluemuc,

hast du denn neue Infos von deinem Anwalt wegen der Änderungen der Ausschreibung?

Gruß TT


----------



## Adrenalino (9. Juni 2005)

gorbi73 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahr auf alle Fälle, schließlich ist der Mist schon bezahlt und ich will wenigstens wissen, für was ich den ganzen Winter auf der doofen Rolle rumgeeiert bin. Auch wenns mir absolut nicht schmeckt...



Kann ich dir sagen wofür, wenns tatsächlich die alte Strecke der Garmisch-Classics ist:

-stinkend langweilige, sehr breite Forstautobahnen bergauf
-dito bergab, teilweise sausteil, einzigster Pluspunkt...
-man sieht teilweise bis auf den Fels abrasierte Skihänge mit lecker bräunlich-gelben Grasfetzen dazwischen
-der Teil an der Partnachklamm entlang ist ebenfalls gääääähnend langweilig
-einen einzigen Trail!
-saukalte Duschen im stark renovierungsbedürftigen Olympia-Stadion ( wenns denn noch so ist )

Für mich streckenmäßig einer der enttäuschensten und maßlos überbewerteten Marathons überhaupt. Einmal gefahren, nie wieder.

Auch wenns keiner hören bzw. lesen will: die Strecke in GAP von Upsolutmv letztes Jahr war wesentlich abwechslungsreicher mit teilweise sehr schönen Panoramen.


----------



## bluemuc (9. Juni 2005)

tim tula schrieb:
			
		

> Servus bluemuc,
> 
> hast du denn neue Infos von deinem Anwalt wegen der Änderungen der Ausschreibung?
> 
> Gruß TT



na, dann hättischdochwatjesacht. meld mich, sobald. sofort. ehrlich!


----------



## mikeonbike (9. Juni 2005)

Adrenalino schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich dir sagen wofür, wenns tatsächlich die alte Strecke der Garmisch-Classics ist:
> 
> -stinkend langweilige, sehr breite Forstautobahnen bergauf
> -dito bergab, teilweise sausteil, einzigster Pluspunkt...
> ...



ist sie, mit ausnahme der pistenauffahrt und der abfahrt vom eckbauer aus (war früher die krankenhausabfahrt)...

und - die strecke von upsolutmv letztes jahr war tatsächlich besser...

damals hat aber im gegensatz zu heute das drumherum gepasst - das fehlt heute komplett... duschen weiss ich nicht, nie benutzt... 

insgesamt is's halt nicht mehr dasselbe... die guten alten zeiten sind halt vorbei...  

gruss mike


----------



## bluemuc (9. Juni 2005)

ja ja.... damals.... als noch alles besser war.... 

wie war das gorbi? da wurden die gummistiefel noch aus holz gemacht...?


----------



## bikehumanumest (9. Juni 2005)

mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> ist sie, mit ausnahme der pistenauffahrt und der abfahrt vom eckbauer aus (war früher die krankenhausabfahrt)...
> 
> gruss mike




was heißt früher ?
mich hats letztes jahr nach fast 5 stunden fahrzeit auf der letzten abfahrt der umrundungsstrecke (die mir übrigens auch 10 mal besser gefallen hat wie die alte 2x gleiche strecke) erst in den fels und dann für 90min auf den op tisch befördert - liegt praktischerweise 300meter luftlinie vom zielstrich...

ich glaub das war auch die eckbauer abfahrt oder ? 

obwohl was heißt abfahrt - der typ wegen dem ich ne ungewollte neue linie in der kurve wählen mußte stand einfach nur mitten in der kurve und hat sich wohl überlegt wie er am besten weiterläuft...

joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gorbi73 (9. Juni 2005)

@Adrenalino
Ich bin die alte Strecke vor drei Jahren gefahren, weis also was da kommt. Mittlerweile sag ich mir: Hauptsache bergauf! Und wenns schon nüscht zu gucken gibt kann ich beim Uphill schön Kieselsteine zählen. Oder vielleicht Schneeflocken... 
Sucht man sich eben andere Herausforderungen! Vielleicht schaff ich ja diesmal den Schanzentisch, eventl. sogar zweimal. Boah, ich muss unbedingt noch ein wenig an meiner Motivation bis Sonntag feilen, sonst wirds ganz übel  
Auf alle Fälle werd ich mir für die 45 Kujambels nächstes Jahr zwei mit Herz organisierte Dorfrennen gönnen, statt den schai$$ Kommerzhype zu unterstützen!


----------



## scooter_werner (9. Juni 2005)

Bei mir sieht es aktuell so aus:
Mein Bike-Kumpel und ich haben beide dem Veranstalter einen Rücktritt mit Bitte um Bestätigung geschickt. Wir gehen aber davon aus, dass wir vom Veranstalter nichts hören werden.

Für diesen Fall werden wir den Marathon wohl mitfahren, große Runde - wenn schon, denn schon. Auf der Nicht-Race-Zugspitzrunde wird mir wohl zu langsam gefahren   Shirt und die F...ing Creme werden wir dann auch abholen und wohl bei Ebay vertickern - bringt hoffentlich ein paar Kröten.

Zur Strecke ist Stolle am besten up to date, aber auch ich glaube da nicht an Probleme.


----------



## mikeonbike (10. Juni 2005)

bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> was heißt früher ?
> mich hats letztes jahr nach fast 5 stunden fahrzeit auf der letzten abfahrt der umrundungsstrecke (die mir übrigens auch 10 mal besser gefallen hat wie die alte 2x gleiche strecke) erst in den fels und dann für 90min auf den op tisch befördert - liegt praktischerweise 300meter luftlinie vom zielstrich...
> 
> ich glaub das war auch die eckbauer abfahrt oder ?
> ...



nein, früher gings über den wamberg runter - noch steiler, stellenweise wesentlich mehr geröll (nicht die kleinen kiesel, sondern richtige klopper) und mit lustigen kleinen betonrinnen, die immer gut für snakebites waren... seit der wettersteinrunde wird der nicht mehr gefahren...

und beim ersten mal gings noch hoch zur trögelhütte, über die skipiste und dann den forstweg quer zu kandaha (? wird das so geschrieben ) hoch... müsste '99 gewesen sein...

gruss mike


----------



## chris29 (10. Juni 2005)

mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> meine meinung, röttger:
> 
> die garmisch classics sind erst so am abkacken, seit upsolutmv meint, sie müssten ihr festival unbedingt vom tegernsee nach gap verlegen...   und von upsolutmv hab ich in den letzten jahren schon hämmer erlebt, da sie die jungs von getgoing waisenknaben... *ausserdem kotzt mich bei den bike-festivals (von upsolutmv) dieses megaabgezocke mit eintritt zum festival, orbitant hohe startgebühren ohne besondere gegenleistung (am gardasee haben sie sogar die nudeln nach dem marathon aus dem programm genommen) und zum teil auch die stimmung an... passend dazu verbreitet dann anschliessend die bike irgendwelche halbwahrheiten über starterzahlen und den ablauf des festivals... *
> ausserdem haben die jungs von upsolutmv meiner meinung nach mal wieder die streckenführung beschissen gelegt. esterbergalm - gleich am anfang, nachdems erst mal durch die ortschaft ging... !! taktik ist da wohl jetzt schon klar... vollgas bis zur wankbahn und das tempo möglichst noch bis hoch zur kapelle halten, sonst wirst du in den entscheidenen steilstücken schieben müssen, weil hier andernfalls die leute schon am schieben sind und du gleich mit absteigen kannst - ganz hervorragend  - erinnert mich irgendwie an den baustamm bei der bachüberquerung am tegernsee, oder an die tordurchfahrt in st. marino beim gardaseemarathon... ganz toll, wirklich...
> ...



Hallo,
jetzt muss ich mich doch auch mal einmischen.
Ich weiß echt nicht warum sehr viele Leute MV und Co für "Abzocker" usw. halten??
Das sind alles Unternehmen die Geld verdienen wollen (müssen) und keine Wohltätigkeitsveranstaltungen organisieren.

Ich gehöre selbst zum Orga-Team vom Harzer MTB- Event und da gibt es auch immer wieder Leute die uns als Abzocker titulieren, wegen der 25  Startgebühr (bzw. 10 Nachmeldegebühr) Das dem Verein die Aktion 15000  kostet, sieht kein Mensch!
Und Ich möchte jetzt garnicht wissen wie teuer ein Event der Größenordnung von Willingen, Garmisch und Co ist.
Da werden auch keine (oder kaum) freiwillige Helfer eingesetzt sondern die eigenen Angestellten die auch Ihr Geld haben wollen, von den anderen Firmen (Security usw) ganz zu schweigen.
Also, nicht immer über die Preise meckern und ein Bike im Wert von 5000  fahren, denn da fallen 55 für den MA nicht mehr ins Gewicht! Sondern vielleicht mal darüber nachdenken wer von so einem Event alles leben muß.
VG
Christian


----------



## bike bike (10. Juni 2005)

@ chris29


ich stimm dir in einem zu, mir geht das generell auch auf die Nerven, dass immer gleich von "abzocke" geredet wird, wenn man für etwas bezahlen muss ... und ich bin mir auch sicher, dass die meisten Teilnehmern die Kosten für so ein Event unterschätzen.

NUR: Dass ich als Teilnehmer nur blechen kann, und dann alles weitere kommentarlos schlucken muss, das stinkt mir. Strecke komplett anders, Startpaket komplett anders, nicht die geringste Reaktion auf meine Anfragen, offensichtlich auch nicht auf andere. Sorry, irgendwann reicht´s.


----------



## mikeonbike (10. Juni 2005)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> jetzt muss ich mich doch auch mal einmischen.
> Ich weiß echt nicht warum sehr viele Leute MV und Co für "Abzocker" usw. halten??
> Das sind alles Unternehmen die Geld verdienen wollen (müssen) und keine Wohltätigkeitsveranstaltungen organisieren.
> ...



1500 starter a 50  + eintritt +sonstige einnahmen aus marathontrikots +werbung usw.... da es sich um ein mtb-rennen handelt und nicht um ein weitläufig abgesperrtes strassenrennen, sollte sich sogar noch die kosten einigermassen im rahmen halten... jupp - und auch für 50  kann man ein klitzekleines bisschen gegenleistung erwarten... dass zu diesem event auch die komplette region profitiert, sollte man auch nicht übersehen (gaststätten, pension, hotels, schwimmbäder usw...). 

von abzocke war bis jetzt, glaube ich, doch noch gar nicht die rede. wie dem auch sei, keiner erwartet, dass so ein event aus reiner gutmütigkeit veranstaltet wird... wenn von einem jahr auf's andere aber auf einmal jahrelang gepflegte und dazugehörige leistungen klammheimlich weggelassen werden, macht das nicht unbedingt einen guten eindruck. selbst wenn es hier tatsächlich finanztechnisch ein problem gibt, ist es eben unclever kommuniziert. und für die nudelparty im anschluss an den marathon hätte ich zur not sogar noch den einen oder anderen euro springen lassen. ich wurde aber gar nicht gefragt...

gruss mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riderman (10. Juni 2005)

das is ja wohl der oberhammer......topt eigentlich nur den event vom letzten jahr.....und das super trikot von chiba   ,

da wirds dann wohl das 2006 nicht mehr geben

schade an sich - die zugspitzumrundung is ja von der strecke her echt nett, im verlgeich zu anderen Waldautobahnmarathons.....


----------



## mikeonbike (10. Juni 2005)

es gibt im übrigen eine reaktion... 	



Aktuelle Information: Streckenänderung.

Sehr geehrter Teilnehmer bei den Classics 05.

Die Strecke auf der großen Runde musste kurzfristig geändert werden....

  tütelü tütelü... kennen wir schon, wissen wir...

Wir haben in den letzten Tagen einige negative aber auch sehr verständnivolle Mails erhalten, die wir mit dieser pauschalen Information beantworten wollen, da uns die Zeit fehlt auf alle details einzugehen. Wir verstehen die Entäuschung mancher, die sich auf die Zugspitzrunde gefreut haben. Wir wollen Euch aber auch daran erinnern, daß die Redaktion MountainBIKE die jetzt angebotene Strecke vor ein paar Jahren als schönsten MTB Marathon Deutschlands bezeichnet hat . Es handelt sich lediglich um eine Streckenänderung, welche abschnittsweise sogar identisch ist. Für uns als Veranstalter ist die Umstellung übrigens auch mit einem sehr großen Aufwand verbunden und nicht in unserem ursprünglichem Sinn. Wir waren es ja auch, die für euch  gegen Windmühlen gekämpft haben, um die Strecke, wie sie in den letzten beiden Jahren gefahren wurde zu ermöglichen. Aber es ist auch nur eine Strecke mit ca. 100 km, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Es gibt  2 zusätzliche Verpflegungsstationen .

Wir wünschen Euch gerade deswegen ein schönes verletzungsfreies Rennen


----------



## Adrenalino (10. Juni 2005)

> Wir wollen Euch aber auch daran erinnern, daß die Redaktion MountainBIKE die jetzt angebotene Strecke vor ein paar Jahren als schönsten MTB Marathon Deutschlands bezeichnet hat .



    
BITTE?????????
O.k. über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich streiten aber was ist mit:

-Bank 1 Saar Marathon St.Ingbert
-Spessart Marathon Frammersbach
-Wasgau Marathon
-Riva del Garda Marathon

usw usw usw bla bla

DIE sind alle TAUSENDMAL  schöner als die Garmischer Fortstautobahnen!!Meine Meinung!!!

Zum Rest der Mail: no comment


----------



## Superfriend (10. Juni 2005)

Keine Wunder, dass die MB den Marathon annodazumal gelobt hat: Die Zeitschrift saß damals noch als offizieller Medienpartner und Sponsor des "Bikefestivals" im Orga-Boot.

Meine Tour am Wochenende fällt übrigens aus: Habe mir was aufgesackt und schlucke nun Antibiotika...


----------



## bluemuc (10. Juni 2005)

mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt im übrigen eine reaktion...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




jeder disqualifiziert sich so gut er kann. 
manche könnens besser. 
hier haben wir eine seit jahren gekonnt trainierte spitzenleistung


----------



## Duke Lion (12. Juni 2005)

Das "Expo"-Gelände   

Die Strecke ist wirklich erstaunlich unspektakulär, war sicher nicht einfach die zu finden!


Die positiven Eindrücke dieses sehr teuren Marathon Wochenendes:

Die Pizza gestern Abend war echt super!
Und da ich die 2te Runde nicht gefahren bin gabs noch warmes Wasser zum duschen.


----------



## bluemuc (12. Juni 2005)

war überhaupt ein aussteller da?

waren fahrer da?


----------



## scooter_werner (12. Juni 2005)

Ja, es war ein Aussteller da. Und abgesehen von meinen zwei gemütlichen Runden auf der Rennstrecke    hab ich mit diesem einen recht interessanten Kontakt geknüpft. Mehr dazu bald im internen Forum.


----------



## Hero1958 (12. Juni 2005)

Bin total überrascht daß trotz allem noch fast 450 Teilnehmer auf beiden Strecken im Ziel waren. Ich frage mich, wie lange sich Startgelder von 45 Euro noch durchsetzen lassen.  Für mich liegt die Schmerzgrenze bei 35 Euro. Daß man aber auch für 25 Euro einen super Bikemarathon organisieren kann haben gestern die Pfrontener bewiesen. Super Strecke, tolles Rahmenprogramm und sogar ein T-Shirt im Startpaket mit dabei. Was will Bikerherz mehr fürs Geld.


----------



## Rockey (13. Juni 2005)

...ein paar Fahrer waren auch da   

Ich hab mich kurz vor dem Start noch auf die Kurzstecke umgemeldet und war auch ganz froh darüber...
Hier meine Eindrücke vom Event in Kurzfassung:
- schon am Morgen hatte ich Probleme überhaupt zum Start zu finden. In ganz GAP war nix angeschrieben und es deutete auch nix auf irgendein MTB-Rennen hin (oder ich war blind...)  
- Massenstart auf der Kurzstecke um 8:45...alle Starter bekommen eine Zeit d.h. Pech wenn du weit hinten stehst..
+ schönes Schlamm- und Dreckrennen mit ein paar coolen Abfahrten  
-- Zieleinfahrt war total unklar -> ich wußte gar nicht wo das Ziel überhaupt ist und der Steckenposten wollte mich erstmal wieder auf die zweite Runde schicken. Als ich dann endlich an der Zeitnahme war, konnten sie meine Nummer nicht einscannen --> einfach nervig...
--- Es gab keine warmen Getränke im Zielbereich und die Duschen waren kalt!!!   
--- Keine Nudeln oder sonst was warmes zu futtern...

So im großen und ganzen kann ich sagen, daß ich wohl nächstes Jahr auf diesen Event verzichten werde....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jule82008 (13. Juni 2005)

Kalte Duschen? - ein Traum! Für uns Frauen gabs kar keine!!! (Kaindlbad war komplett verlassen)

Hieß also nach stundenlanger Selbstkasteiung (wie viel mentale Stärke (oder Wahnsinn) braucht es, nach 3 Stunden Dauerregen am Ziel vorbei in die 2.Runde zu fahren?) weder was zu essen (außer ein paar Bananen und Äpfeln), noch Party (dagegen war 2004 ein rauschendes Fest!), noch Duschmöglichkeiten....

Dafür: 2x kurzfristige Streckenänderung mit völlig falschen Längen- und Höhenmeterangaben (irgendwie hatten alle um mich rum weit über 3.00Hm auf dem Höhenmesser) und 2 völlig sinnlosen Schikaneanstiege auf die Schanze rauf, langweilige Forstweg-Strecken, ein "Traum-Trikot" wahlweise in M oder L (hurra - mehr Stoff zum Ketteputzen!), mega-unfreundliches Personal bei der Startnummernausgabe, ...

Zwei dicke Dankeschön muss ich allerdings noch loswerden: an die superfreundlichen Streckenposten (danke für den Brillenputz-Service!) und die wenigen, aber mega-motivierenden Zuschauer!

Fazit: Geniales (mentales) Training, wenig Spaß, viel Geld - 2006 ohne mich!


----------



## romandemarco (13. Juni 2005)

es ist einfach unfaßbar, wenn bei einer solchen veranstaltung die streckencharakteristik dermaßen falsch angegeben ist. morgens haben sie noch von 2800 hm geredet, der tacho hat am ende 3200 angezeigt. die orga war echt mieß (z.b. lustiges startchaos), aber in sachen zuschauer und streckenposten muß ich dir uneingeschränkt zustimmen. was die schanze angeht, übrigens auch.  ich bin gelaufen und habe dem, der neben mir hergefahren ist, oben meinen respekt ausgesprochen. "Und es gibt ihn wieder: Der endgeile Mörderanstieg zum Schanzentisch mit der Olympia-Schanze kurz vor dem Ziel." Wer braucht so etwas ?


----------



## bwz (13. Juni 2005)

Als ich das mit der Streckenänderung gelesen hatte, war ich heilfroh, daß ich mich noch nicht fest angemeldet hatte... und ich wär wahrscheinlich auch nicht mitgefahren, wenn ich nicht gegen 5 Euro Ummeldegebühr die Startnummer eines Freundes hätte übernehmen können...

(wenigstens insoweit haben sie sich an ihre ursprüngliche Auschreibung gehalten)

OK, bin also um fünf aufgestanden und hingefahren....

Wetter war mies, aber dafür kann ja der Veranstalter nix  


spontane Streckenänderung nicht etwa, weil irgendwelche Naturschützer interveniert hätten oder was ähnliches, sondern weil sie die Kohle für die Privatwege in Österreich sparen wollten
völlig falsche Höhenmeterangaben: hatte 3372 Hm anstelle der angegebenen 2700 Hm auf meinem HAC... und der arbeitet sonst eigentlich schon ziemlich zuverlässig
keinerlei Plakatierung in Garmisch, keine Hinweisschilder > sonst könnten ja vielleicht noch irgendwelche Werbeträger auf die Idee kommen, Geld investieren zu wollen...
von wegen Daypack von Vaude... ein gruseliges Shirt ab Größe M, das mir bis zur Mitte der Oberschenkel hängt und das es letztes Jahr schon als Restposten gab
Frühstück gab's zwar, wie angekündigt, Wurst- und Käsesemmeln und lauwarmen Kaffe - aber nur gegen Kohle (und davon stand nix im Beipackzettel)
keinerlei Aussteller
Toiletten kosten extra
Duschen für die Männer waren kalt, habe ich mir sagen lassen - ich, als Frau, durfte gar komplett ungeduscht und schlammverspritzt  wieder heimfahren
keine individuelle Zeitmessung
an den Verpflegungsständen und hinterher keine warmen Getränke
über eine Stunde Wartezeit am Radabspritzkompressor, weil sie es mit der Technik nicht auf die Reihe bekommen haben
keine Pasta, nix Warmes hinterher
von 'ner Party will ich gar nicht erst sprechen

     

was Klasse war, und was ich auch nicht verschweigen will: die supernetten Streckenposten, die bei dem Sauwetter auch nach acht Stunden frieren immer noch hilfsbereit und freundlich waren   

zusammenfassend: völlig lieblose Organisation (falls man da überhaupt noch von "Organisation" sprechen kann) zu einem total überteuerten Preis...

> wollte schon dieses Jahr eigentlich nicht mehr mitfahren, habe aber zum Bike-Festival leider keine Zeit... 

nächstes Jahr bin ich garantiert nicht mehr dabei - falls es das dann überhaupt noch gibt...

LG Birgit


----------



## umtreiber (13. Juni 2005)

ich fands auch schlimm und bin nächstes jahr mit sicherheit nicht mehr dabei!

mein kommentar: setzen - sechs!


----------



## maxmistral (13. Juni 2005)

was bwz schreibt, kann ich Punkt für Punkt bestätigen!
Totalversagen von "getgoing"


----------



## mikeonbike (13. Juni 2005)

zum rahmenprogramm kann man eigentlich nur eins sagen: "ihr habt doch alle selbst schuld, wenn ihr die hüpfburg nicht nutzt..."   

der marathon selbst war ok, wie immer... die strecke altbekannt und nichts besonderes.. grip auf der strecke war trotz feuchtigkeit extrem gut - gerade auf den forstwegen. ok, auf der abfahrt im antoniwald und vom eckbauer durfte man sich keine fahrfehler erlauben, sonst war der abflieger gebucht, aber ansonsten gings bergab extrem zügig dahin... 

hab' am sa. noch mit dem krieninger(wird der so geschrieben?!) gesprochen. der war ziemlich unglücklich. privatveranstalter, keine unterstützung durch die komune, sportvereine oder sonstiges, die österreicher verlangten plötzlich voll ausgebildetes personal (hätte die kosten noch mal um 10000  angehoben) und die absage der strecke erfolgte erst am mittwoch direkt vor dem we. ausserdem hätte er persönlich bei dieser aktion 10000  miese gemacht und die konkurrenz (upsolutmv) hätte ihr übriges getan... that's it...

seine aussage - wie viel oder wie wenig dahinter steckt kann ich allerdings nicht beurteilen, aber wenn man die ersten jahre der garmisch classics erlebt hat - da war's noch 'ne richtig geile veranstaltung... schade drum, bin gespannt ob's noch mal stattfindet...

gruss mike


----------



## Airborne (13. Juni 2005)

was war denn jetzt wegen dem auf der Karte eingezeichneten Gegenverkehr? War da was?

@ mikeonbike

ganz so 'plötzlich' kann das ja net gewesen sein, das Rennen ist ja nicht zum ersten mal veranstaltet worden.
...und was für eine 'Ausbildung' soll ein Streckenposten brauchen?? Hilfspolizist???

Torsten


----------



## mikeonbike (13. Juni 2005)

Airborne schrieb:
			
		

> was war denn jetzt wegen dem auf der Karte eingezeichneten Gegenverkehr? War da was?
> 
> @ mikeonbike
> 
> ...



hallo torsten,

gegenverkehr - jupp, unten bei elmau - war da immer, wenn die strecken so gelegen sind... ist gerade in der s-kurve nicht ganz ungefährlich gewesen...

ich hab' seine aussage mal wertungsfrei wiedergegeben... ich wollte auch nicht rechtfertigen, was da passiert ist... ich hab' mich direkt bei ihm beschwert, weil's nicht mal 'ne nudelparty gab  , was ich bei den preisen ziemlich deftig fand... 

ausbildung meint gestandener bergwachtler/ausgebildeter sanitäter, nicht die hausfrau von nebenan  ... verschwörungstheorie war unter anderem auch, dass der bezirk tirol derzeit relativ erfolglos versucht seine eigenen events aufzuziehen, wie z.b. in seefeld und ihm daher absichtlich steine in den weg gelegt hat...

gruss mike


----------



## Miccy (14. Juni 2005)

Hi,

scheinbar war auf der Strecke auch ein professioneller Fotoservice tätig (z.B. erste Abfahrt Richtung Antoni-Wald)?!

Welcher war das? livesport-photos?

Miccy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolle (14. Juni 2005)

Miccy schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> scheinbar war auf der Strecke auch ein professioneller Fotoservice tätig (z.B. erste Abfahrt Richtung Antoni-Wald)?!
> 
> ...



Hi Miccy,

Ja www.livesport-photos.com. Die Bilder sind noch nicht online. Gehe mal auf Voranmeldung und trage Deine Daten ein. Dann bekommst Du eine Mail wenn Bilder vorliegen.

Gruß

Helmut


----------



## bluemuc (14. Juni 2005)

mikeonbike schrieb:
			
		

> zum rahmenprogramm kann man eigentlich nur eins sagen: "ihr habt doch alle selbst schuld, wenn ihr die hüpfburg nicht nutzt..."



och mensch.... wenn ich das gewußt hätte, wär ich doch gekommen...


----------

